# Any point trying a FET with only one frostie?



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi - Great to have an opportunity to ask this question.

I had one ICSI cycle in 2007 - I did not get a massive amount of successful eggs but in the end 3 fertilized and I had 2 put back (which produced two babies and I am extremely grateful!) I made the choice to freeze the remaining embryo at the time as I was convinced we would not get pregnant on the first go. Now I am wondering if there is any chance of success with a FET with just one embryo. In a way I feel that I would have to try to put my mind at rest but am interested in if clinics would say 'no' to even trying. 

Also, to complicate matters, I now live away from the clinic we used (in london) and wonder if people move their embryos to other clinics so that they can undertake treatment closer to their new homes - if yes, how does this work

Thank you


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

midlands lass said:


> Hi - Great to have an opportunity to ask this question.
> 
> I had one ICSI cycle in 2007 - I did not get a massive amount of successful eggs but in the end 3 fertilized and I had 2 put back (which produced two babies and I am extremely grateful!) I made the choice to freeze the remaining embryo at the time as I was convinced we would not get pregnant on the first go. Now I am wondering if there is any chance of success with a FET with just one embryo. In a way I feel that I would have to try to put my mind at rest but am interested in if clinics would say 'no' to even trying.
> 
> ...


Hello,

With just one embyro there is always more of a risk that it wont survive the thaw and you wont have a transfer. But i dont know any clinic that would refuse to let you come through on the basis that you just have one embryo. They may encourage you to come through for a fresh go as this would give you a much better chance of pregnancy but if you just wanted to use the last embryo i am sure most clinics would be happy to support you.

The chance of it working is very dependant on how old you were when it was frozen, the quality and stage of it when it was frozen so only the clinic where it was frozen can really give you an idea of success but the chance is probably fairly low.

To move embryos between clinics is generally quite straightforward. You need to choose a clinic and once they have agreed to do an FET for you then contact your old clinic and they can let you know what to do. Usually it involves signing consent forms and then arranging whether to use a courier or to move the embryo yourself. Most clinics have people moving embryos in and out every week.

Best wishes


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you for your help! Lots to think about now.


----------

